# Conroe jugging Friday night 03/11/05 and Saturday night 03/12/05



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Dodged the thunderstorms and managed easy two man limits on both nights with less than two runs of the jug lines. Actually didn't dodge all of the t-storms. Saturday night we saw the second severe storm approaching and tried to crtoss the lake and run the jugs before it hit. Got the first jug ran and the storm front hit us like a ton of bricks. 
Hauled it to the other side of the lake in rough chopo and high wind. Put the boat on the trailer and napped in the truck until my partner woke me at 5:00am. Not a cloud in the sky and the jugs were loaded with catfish. 





Friday night cpr'd four including what would have been a new lake record channel cat. The huge forktail weighed a whopping 24 pounds!



We also released several nice hybrids on both nights. You guys that like trolling for the hybrids should get out there and have some fun!



Checked the bulkheads Saturday morning and could not find any shad.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I should've gone with you! I can't believe you guys fished Saturday night.... it was raining sideways in Spring. That's a good looking mess of fish!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Good job Medulla! We only managed 30 cats total on the south end. 

We left the lake at about 10:30 am Sunday.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

That's a mess of nice lookin' fish... nice smiling faces too... you guys are da bomb fishin in the thunder-n-lightin' like that scares the heck outa me...


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I went up to My lakehouse on Conroe and caught 7 Nice fish, one went almost five pounds, on the Catfish bait i bought at the Fishing Show.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Good trip,Medulla!I won't be far behind ya,now......startin' to act like springtime around here,now......:cheers:


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

Good job Joe. Man I wish I could have been out there, but I was out of town this weekend. You have really gotten me into this jugfishing(I'm HOOKED).


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

We napped out the lightning storms in the truck. Aint skeered of a little wind and rain but I try to steer clear of the juice! 

Hey George, got them jugs rigged? I might be out Thursday night and do some bulkheading Friday morning. Come join us!


----------



## pipedream (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice catch I have a house up by stowaway marina, is the catfishing good up in the marina area? 

pipedream


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Thew catfishing should be good up in the marina area.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Notice To All Catfish!!*

*It appears as though this notice may be a bit late for some of them Conroe kitties, but:*

*NOTICE: HUNTING SEASON HAS CLOSED!!!*

* Medulla is on the prowl again!!*

_This was Public Catfish Information Announcement_

Great job Medulla!


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

What is a good catfish bait for a stock tank?


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I would see what baits are in the tank, crawfish, minnows, perch, etc.
Then catch those baits and use them. The last time I fished in a stock tank I used a cast net to catch minnows and the catfish tore em up!


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

LOL at Brad...hahaha...


Man, I can't wait for dove season to open! Only six more months. 

You been on the trout lately?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

medulla762 said:


> LOL at Brad...hahaha...
> 
> Man, I can't wait for dove season to open! Only six more months.
> 
> You been on the trout lately?


Ain't seen a trout since last August. And am currently in the process of severing ties with my trout fishin' buddy. (It's a long story) Guess I'm gonna be living vicariously through you for trout fishing too.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

hunting dog said:


> What is a good catfish bait for a stock tank?


What Rog said +

hot dogs, bacon, punch bait, liver, shrimp..anything that bleeds, has oil in it, or stinks, will generally work.

If there are grasshoppers (especially big ones) in the area.. they are your ticket to success.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Joe is my HERO... when everyone else is thinking about fishin' Joe's gettin 'er done...


----------



## Catfish Mike (May 31, 2004)

By the way, about how deep do yall rig yalls hooks on those juglines. I'm out here in North Carolina and all yalls talk has inspired me to try them over here. I've got them made and I'm just about to rig the hooks.

So how far off the bottom should the top and bottom hooks be? I bet I'll tear em up. These fish hadn't seen jugs yet. Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Mike....Whereabouts in NC?I'm up on Lake Gaston.I fish freefloating jugs and generally fish the mainlake.There are humps and old river bluffs that rise out of 30-40' of water into shallower channel "edges".....I have 8-9' of mason twine on most all of mine,so as to not to catch bottom on these during my drift.Take current and wind direction into consideration when setting up.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

P.S......I use one 8/0 Octopus circle hook and big 2-1/2 gal.jugs.I am fishing for pigs....so,XL jugs!Also,I use reflective tape on mine,as I fish almost exclusively at night.3 oz. egg sinkers work for me!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

And..... *some* of the catfish in North Carolina have been load tested on jugs.... they came up on the winning end... and got their picture taken...

I have fished jugs with NightTrain and we had an unreal BLAST fishing in Lake Gaston... the best fishing in my life....


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

I anchor my jugs. I fish five hooks on each jug, the max allowed under Texas laws. 

The hooks are spaced about 3 to 3-1/2 feet apart. 

Some jugs have the hooks starting on the jug end about 2 feet under the jug and some jugs have the hooks starting at the weight end. 

It never ceases to amaze me all the big fish we catch on top hooks not 3 feet under the surface in water that is forty feet deep! 

Good luck and have fun jugging!


----------



## Catfish Mike (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Medulla and NightTrain. I think I'm gonna try it all three ways.


I'm actually down here in durham and I usually fish falls and jordan. Not the best catfish lakes but I've done ok on rod and real using some of my tricks. I've heard that gaston is no joke when it comes to kat's. I've seen some pics that yall've posted. Some thing with conroe. I grew up in between conroe and the woodlands so I've spent my share of time on that like too. I'll be probably moving back there in a year or two. Not that I don't like NC...It's just home to me. 

Thanks for the help on the setup, I'm gonna rig up the lines soon. The crappie have caught my fancy of late tho so they may have to wait a little bit. 

Yall take care

mike


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Just make sure of the regs. up there before you build with to many hooks etc.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hawk.....The weather and bait is gettin' 'bout right for us to get together and do that again,podna!:cheers:


----------

